# The PWD puppies are here!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

After a long day and night of unproductive labour that resulted in a trip to the emergency vet (where all the pups were born), our Portuguese Water Dog pups are here! Eight in total, a nice even four boys and four girls. They're beautiful. 

If you're interested in seeing photos/ updates moving forward, you can look here: Kewbeach Portuguese Water Dogs

And we're also updating here: Kewbeach PWDs (kewbeachpwds) on Twitter


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You must be so excited! I can't believe how low and heavy mom was. Thanks for posting pics of them.
_


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats, can't wait to see pics !


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Major congrats to you and your mom!! Beautiful puppies! It looks like both mom and the puppies are doing very well. Can you tell with porties at this age if they are curly coat or wavy? Will you guys be keeping a boy or girl out of the litter? Are they all spoken for yet? Aww, they kinda make me want a portie now!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, 8 puppies!!! Can't wait to see pictures of the pups~

Edit: oops, just saw the pics from your site. they look beautiful!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I've been on the night watch over the week-end and am exhausted, but we're thrilled with how great the pups look and that they're all doing well. Darcy had to stay with a friend for the week-end, as he was quite stressed out by all the goings on.



bigpoodleperson said:


> Major congrats to you and your mom!! Beautiful puppies! It looks like both mom and the puppies are doing very well. Can you tell with porties at this age if they are curly coat or wavy? Will you guys be keeping a boy or girl out of the litter? Are they all spoken for yet? Aww, they kinda make me want a portie now!!


Yes, they're doing really well. Friday was a really tough day, 7 out of the 8 births were breach and we had a close call with the 8th when labour stalled again and she was in the birth canal for a while. While they were at the vet's office, my mom and her friend still did all the work delivering. But they're all thriving now, and Ziggy is going to be a great mom.

You can pretty much tell coat at birth. The wavies look completely smooth, like little labs, and the curlies have a slight crinkle to their coat. We have 4 wavies (3 girls, 1 boy) 3 curlies (2 boys, 1 girl) and 1 boy who looks like a soft curly or curly wavy. Time will tell!

I'm not sure what we'll keep, just depends who has the working ability my mom wants and the temperament to fit in with Ziggy. Oh and of course the structure to show, although this may be the last litter we ever have, we'll see. We're most likely keeping them for 9 weeks so have lots of time to decide! 

As for homes, we have 6 or 7 so far. So we may have a couple available but not many. We'll see how it goes, we are getting lots of enquiries, so I don't think we'll have any trouble placing them.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to Kewbeach Elementary School!!

The puppies are just adorable!! Hope Ziggy is enjoying motherhood. 

I can't wait to watch them grow!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

They are sooooo cute !
Have you been flooded with requests for puppies since Bo moved into the White House ?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

edit: I didn't read the above post about curly/wavy coats.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Cute! Are they all black or did I see one with white on it (other than toes and chins)?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

congratulations on your litter.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

SnorPuddel said:


> They are sooooo cute !
> Have you been flooded with requests for puppies since Bo moved into the White House ?


Haha, funny you ask, we did have someone call last week and say they wanted an "obama dog". But really no bigger volume of calls then we have had in the past. We do a good job of turning people off if we don't think they actually want a PWD for the right reason (or at least we don't sell them one!)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

MericoX said:


> Cute! Are they all black or did I see one with white on it (other than toes and chins)?


They're pretty much all black with just a little white on chins, toes and some on the chest. Most of them will grow up to be almost entirely black. Just goes to show you never know what you'll get, as their dad has beautiful white markings!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

The puppies are 6 days old today and growing like fiends! Up until last night we only had one board covering the front of the box, until one of them almost got out. So now the biggest pups are big enough that we need 2 boards at all times.

I gave my mom a rest last night and stayed over to sleep in the room with them. Boy are they ever loud. The two blue boys and purple girl have especially found their voices, and are not shy about using them!

We finally spent some time on a photoshoot with them and got some good photos here: Kewbeach Portuguese Water Dogs


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Kewbeach Portuguese Water Dogs

Beautiful website with gorgeous PWD. Lovely photos.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

The puppies are 3 weeks old today! Hard to believe, they are getting so cute now, eyes and ears are open and they are all starting to develop little personalities. We finally updated photos on the website here: Kewbeach Portuguese Water Dogs


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awwww!!!! Cute little portie puppies!!!! I WANT!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG they're friggin' cute!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I know! They're cute in photo, but so so so cute in person! We're going to get some video of them this week-end in action. They've started interacting with each other and growling, wagging tails, etc. Darcy is so intrigued, he hasn't quite figured out what they are!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!! Whenever i look at them i think "i cant wait to see them with shaved faces, oh wait, they wont"!!! 
I bet Darcy will have a Blast with them when they get older!! Im sure he will bond tight with his new "cousin" when you pick them out!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I love how all of the puppies have the same little soul patch on their chins. So cute!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new litter!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> LOL!! Whenever i look at them i think "i cant wait to see them with shaved faces, oh wait, they wont"!!!


Haha, well ours will when it goes in a lion! But yes the pet people will get their puppy and it will be fluffy. Pet people tend to get a little upset if you hand their pup over in a lion clip (as some breeders do).


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Well to keep things up to date, thought I'd share our most recent website update. The puppies are now 5 and a half weeks old! The work is just starting.  Darcy makes an appearance in this set of photos, he's thrilled to finally have some limited access to the little creatures he has been fascinated with for weeks.

Kewbeach Portuguese Water Dogs

And more pics here: Kewbeach PWDs (kewbeachpwds) on Twitter


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Well to keep things up to date, thought I'd share our most recent website update. The puppies are now 5 and a half weeks old! The work is just starting.  Darcy makes an appearance in this set of photos, he's thrilled to finally have some limited access to the little creatures he has been fascinated with for weeks.
> 
> Kewbeach Portuguese Water Dogs
> 
> And more pics here: Kewbeach PWDs (kewbeachpwds) on Twitter


Adorable! You guys did an excellent job picking a mate for Ziggy. doby is my absolute favorite, i have downeast on shortcut on my computer. Claudia Shipper is my inspiration for my girl Sofi(also a brown/white parti). Great, great litter! wish i could see them in person


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Adorable! You guys did an excellent job picking a mate for Ziggy. doby is my absolute favorite, i have downeast on shortcut on my computer. Claudia Shipper is my inspiration for my girl Sofi(also a brown/white parti). Great, great litter! wish i could see them in person


He's an amazing dog from what I hear, although I haven't met him! My parents were at the Canadian PWD specialty last week-end and saw him there. He finished his Cdn Ch in one week-end! And his son from our friend's last litter got halfway there. Fingers crossed some of our pups do as well in the ring (and other areas).


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Your puppies are cute. I was going to get a PWD about 9 years ago. They were hard to find. It might of been you that I contacted. It was a breeder from your area. 
I think the female did not get pregnant so I got a standard poodle instead. 
That was when I got my cream standard and she passed away last June at 9 years old from cancer. 
I still like the PWD's. I love the irsh marked ones. I think that is why I got a parti poodle, he is close enough to an irish marked PWD. lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love little green boy! Toooooo cute!! Is he wavy coat?

Big blue boy is also adorable!! They're ALL adorable!!


----------

